# G0602 Saddle Removal



## Troutcreeks (Apr 5, 2020)

I have a Shop Fox M1099 which is the same machine but a bit longer that a G0602. I would like to slick up the half nut action, Do I need to remove the lead screw to get the saddle off? Thanks


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Apr 5, 2020)

It is highly likely that you do, indeed, need to remove the lead screw to get the saddle off.
The only alternative is to remove the lead screw with the saddle.


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 5, 2020)

Troutcreeks said:


> I have a Shop Fox M1099 which is the same machine but a bit longer that a G0602. I would like to slick up the half nut action, Do I need to remove the lead screw to get the saddle off? Thanks



No I don't believe that you do .  To remove the saddle, remove the two cap screws that  retain the apron.  This separates the apron from the saddle.  Additionally, there are two more cap screws just forward of the ways; the one on the left is for the slide block and the one on the right is for the carriage lock.  They will have to be removed as well then the saddle, cross slide, and compound should come off as an assembly by lifting slightly at the front and pushing rearward.  If you have difficulty freeing the saddle, you may have to loosen the rear tension bar (three screws).


----------

